# Escambia River bass 1/28/12



## bassn8ed (Sep 19, 2009)

Put in at Jims about 7am. I started in the main river grass where everyone was catching specks a few weeks ago. Not much luck, so I headed to grass cuts off the river. Started catching them on cranbaits and worms. I caught around 15 to 20 but what surpised me is all but 3 were keepers. Usually it takes 15 to get 5 legal ones. They were all fat and strong. I believe they are prespawn right now. Also got a nice flounder and a hybrid.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Every thing thinks its spring time, even my pear tree out back, the gars are schooling up in tight numbers thinking its pre pawn time, water temp is around 58 wont be long now till they get tricked intoo spawning.


----------



## Amarillo Palmira (Jan 2, 2010)

thanks for the report!


----------



## wishin4bass2 (Sep 5, 2010)

Awesome! I am very encouraged by all of the crankbait reports. I couldnt catch em on the crank last year (my favorite way to catch them by the way). Hope the crankbait turns on this year.


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

wishin4bass2 said:


> Awesome! I am very encouraged by all of the crankbait reports. I couldnt catch em on the crank last year (my favorite way to catch them by the way). Hope the crankbait turns on this year.


+1 on the crankbaits...I coundn't buy a bite on them last year and have always had good luck on them in the past. Hopefully this year they will produce better for me.


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Bass on the Escambia*

From the title, one would assume that you are talking about Largemouth Bass? Am I correct?

If so; when my late Pa-in-Law fished the Escambia on a regular basis, our most productive plug was a blue-backed Rebel lure.

Cast it; let it settle, then bring it back in a series of jerks where the head of the plug is allowed to 'dip' then come back up. Keep a sharp lookout because you're working against some fast critters. JMHO C2


----------

